# [App][2.2+]WiFi Hack (Fake)



## QuantumFoam (Jul 8, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 

Hi









This is my first ever app so please, go easy on me. Its a simple app that fools someone with a secure wifi into thinking that u hacked it. It gives a connected notification In the status bar too. It actually works off ur normal data connection

Suggestions and feedback appreciated

1st release 
-initial alpha

2nd release
-added sound
-added options menu with exit button

3rd release
-partially fixed screen resolution issue for smaller devices

4th release
-fixed notification-on issue even after exiting app

5th release
-added (suggested by karthiknr) to make it look convincing

6th release
-added time delay between binary text
-added "about" button in options menu

7th release
-added binary text after "obtaining baseband hosts"
-added background for a sleeker UI

8th release
-added real WiFi scanning capabilities
-added donate button
-various tweaks
-minor bugfixes

9th release
-Revamped About screen
-Fixed Hack button and LDPI issues

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Download :


[background=rgb(251, 248, 244)]*Google Play*[/background]​​​


----------



## ESTK921 (May 12, 2012)

Does this make the system think its using wifi? If so, this is perfect for the apps that forcibly require a wifi connection to download additional data. Although, if its not, its still something and nice job. Keep going and make more apps.


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

No its one of those joke apps where the aoos acts like it hacked the code and breaking into your friends wifi


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o (May 18, 2012)

Gonna have fun using this lol

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## millerd79 (Jul 5, 2012)

i've been fooling my friends with this app


----------

